# 5 thiết bị gia dụng thông minh không thể thiếu trong gian bếp



## Vũ Thu Hằng (22/5/18)

*Những thiết bị gia dụng thông minh như dụng cụ vắt chanh, dụng cụ vắt cam, dụng cụ xay tiêu, dụng cụ xay tỏi, dụng cụ mài dao sẽ khiến việc nội trợ trở nên đơn giản và thú vị hơn bao giờ hết.*

Từ lâu hình ảnh căn bếp đỏ lửa luôn được coi là biểu tượng của hạnh phúc gia đình. Thật vậy, những bữa cơm gia đình là nơi các thành viên quây quần bên nhau sau một ngày làm việc, học tập căng thẳng, là nơi chia sẻ những món ăn ngon, những tình cảm yêu thương để quên đi những căng thẳng, bon chen của cuộc sống. Hiện nay, có rất nhiều dụng cụ nhà bếp hỗ trợ việc nấu nướng, giúp việc nấu những món ăn thơm ngon, bổ dưỡng trở nên đơn giản và nhanh chóng hơn. Dưới đây là 5 thiết bị gia dụng thông minh không thể thiếu trong những căn bếp hiện đại mà người nội trợ nên sắm cho gia đình mình:

*1. Dụng cụ vắt chanh*

*

*
_Dụng cụ vắt chanh_​
Dụng cụ vắt chanh thường được làm từ nhựa cứng hoặc inoxgiúp dễ dàng lấy nước cốt chanh để dùng chế biến các món ăn hoặc pha nước uống giải khát. Sản phẩm này giúp việc lấy nước cốt chanh trở nên dễ dàng hơn bao giờ hếtvà có thể ép những quả chanh có kích thước khá lớn. Dụng cụ vắt chanh có thiết kế tay cầm thông minh dễ sử dụng và tiết kiệm lực, tiện dụng khi phải vắt chanh số lượng lớn. Với sản phẩm này, bạn chỉ cần cắt đôi quả chanh, dùng tay ấn mạnh để nước cốt chanh chảy ra. Ngoài ra, việc vệ sinh dụng cụ vắt chanh sau khi sử dụng cũng rất đơn giản và nhanh chóng.

Dụng cụ vắt chanh có giá bán dao động từ 40.000 đồng đến trên dưới 100.000 đồng.

*2. Dụng cụ xay tiêu*

*

*
_Dụng cụ xay tiêu_​
Hiện nay, trên thị trường có nhiều loại dụng cụ xay tiêu của các thương hiệu khác nhau để người tiêu dùng lựa chọn sản phẩm phù hợp với gia đình mình. Dụng cụ này có đặc điểm là thiết kế nhỏ gọn với chiều dài trên 20cm, đường kính khoảng 6cm. Sản phẩm này có thiết kế nắp đậy cũng là tay xoay để điều khiển lưỡi xay trong hũ. Dụng cụ xay tiêu thường được làm từ inox cao cấp, thủy tinh hoặc gỗ không chỉ có tính thẩm mỹ cao mà còn an toàn cho sức khỏe của người sử dụng. Sản phẩm này giúp xay tiêu một cách dễ dàng và lưu giữ hương vị tiêu lâu hơn.

Dụng cụ xay tiêu có giá bán dao động từ trên 100.000 đến trên 1 triệu đồng tùy sản phẩm.

*3. Dụng cụ xay tỏi*

*

*
_Dụng cụ xay tỏi_​
Dụng cụ xay tỏi được thiết kế mẫu mã khá đa dạng để người tiêu dùng lựa chọn sản phẩm phù hợp với gia đình mình. Sản phẩm này có thiết kế lưỡi dao bằng nhựa cứng hoặc bằng thép sắc bén giúp bạn xay tỏi một cách nhanh chóng và dễ dàng. Sản phẩm này có ưu điểm là thiết kế nhỏ gọn, không làm dây mùi khó chịu lên tay, mắt, mũi, tiết kiệm công sức cho người nội trợ. Ngoài ra, dụng cụ xay tỏi còn được dùng để xay ớt, gừng,…

Dụng cụ xay tỏi có giá bán dao động từ 25.000 đồng đến trên dưới 200.000 đồng tùy sản phẩm.

*4. Dụng cụ mài dao*

*

*
_Dụng cụ mài dao_​
Trước đây, dao thường được mài bằng đá mài. Tuy nhiên, ngày nay hầu hết các gia đình sử dụng dao inox nên đá mài không còn là dụng cụ thích hợp để mài dao vì thế dụng cụ mài dao chuyên dụng là thiết bị không thể thiếu. Dụng cụ mài dao có đặc điểm là thiết kế tiện dụng và dễ sử dụng ngay cả với những người không có kinh nghiệm. Đặc biệt, dụng cụ này tuyệt đối an toàn nên bạn không phải lo ngại về những tai nạn đáng tiếc có thể xảy ra.

Dụng cụ mài dao được bán trên thị trường với giá dao động từ 35.000 đến khoảng 700.000 đồng.

*5. Dụng cụ vắt cam*

*

*
_Dụng cụ vắt cam_​
Dụng cụ vắt cam có ưu điểm là thiết kế nhỏ gọn, tiện lợi, dễ dàng thao tácgiúp bạn có được ly nước cam hoặc nước trái cây một cách nhanh chóng. Sản phẩm này thường được sản xuất từ chất liệu nhựa cao cấp và inoxbền đẹp an toàn cho sức khỏe của người sử dụng. Hiện nay, trên thị trường có rất nhiều loại dụng cụ vắt cam với kiểu dáng và tính năng khác nhau, chúng ta nên lựa chọn sản phẩm phù hợp với nhu cầu sử dụng của gia đình mình.

Dụng cụ vắt cam được bán trên thị trường với giá từ 38.000 đến trên 100.000 đồng.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

